# Free drifting trip for lucky winner!



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The Trinity River at Rosser peaked yesterday at somewhere around 60,000 kcfs, holy smokes that's a lot of water, with a bullet in the chamber from the Dallas flood above it and the Crockett gauge at 19,000 kcfs and climbing like a rocket. The river is pretty full up.
Riverside is just starting to rise again. The lake is at pool level, just a tiny bit high, and they are discharging 15,000 cfs.
Let's bet on when they open the gates, and increase the flow.
I say Thursday at 9:00 AM, but mine does not count.
Guess the time with out going over. 
The winner gets a free half day drifting trip with me and trapperjon.

Drifting is good this year, and we have caught many big blue cats over 40 pounds and many more 30+. 
Twenty pounds and up is just a starting point.
You can keep the big ones up to 13 pounds or so with no problem, but fish 20 pounds and up definitely go back in the water to fight again and grow bigger.
And resupply the population as the big ones produce a lot more eggs than the small ones.
Give it a shot and get a free drifting trip.
PM me to post up your guess.
I will post the winner and we can go soon as my calendar is pretty open and the fish are biting. 
In case of a tie we will rock/scissor/paper until the winner is established.

Here are a few pics of big cats this year.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Instead of rock/scissor-etc.. we guess numbers, say 1 through 10 or however many we need until winner is established.


----------



## Alumacraftbassin (Nov 13, 2012)

thursday, 8am.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Alumacraftbassin said:


> thursday, 8am.


Noted, only guess so far.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

I have no clue but need to learn to drift for cats so I am guessing 
Thursday 9:00 AM since yours didn't count.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Ok noted castaway 2


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Four guesses now
Thursday 8:00am
Thursday 9:00 am
Thursday 9:45
Tuesday 4:00 pm


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Love all your posts.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Add Wednesday 10:00 am


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

Thursday at noon


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Got it driveback
So it looks like this;
Four guesses now
Thursday 8:00am
Thursday 9:00 am
Thursday 9:45
Tuesday 4:00 pm 
Wednesday 10:00 am
Thursday noon

I will close guessing when I fill up this page I am writing them down on that's going to be 15 more guesses.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

They don't like Mark. I say Fri 9:00AM


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

Friday 10:00 A.M.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

fishinganimal said:


> They don't like Mark. I say Fri 9:00AM


Got it


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

3rdbarnottoodeep said:


> Friday 10:00 A.M.


Yauuuup


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

bubbas kenner said:


> Love all your posts.


Thursday 10 pm.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

bubbas kenner said:


> Thursday 10 pm.


Noted


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Great post, I'll take Wednesday 10 am.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Just seen it was taken Wednesday 11 am then!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Northern fisherman said:


> Great post, I'll take Wednesday 10 am.


check

just saw it got you down for 11:00 am


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

I'll take Friday at noon if its available.
Thanks!


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Wednesday at 12 noon.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Wednesday 3 pm


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

dan, bearwiz, got you both
8 guesses left


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

7 left


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Wed at 2:18 PM


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

PM sent I'll take Thursday at 9:30 am.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

stooges and ox yall down


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

five left


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I'll say Wed. @ 1:00 pm.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

9121SS said:


> I'll say Wed. @ 1:00 pm.


Four left, Wed. @ 1:00 PM noted

Trip is for two people, all tackle. bait, etc.. furnished and catch that is kept cleaned.


----------



## eyef1shin (May 16, 2014)

I guess Wed @3:30pm


----------



## MrSparky (Feb 22, 2010)

Wed 2PM


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

3StoogesFishing said:


> Wed at 2:18 PM


Very scientific 3 stooges Lol !!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

eyefish and sparky I got you down
two left

Noticed that too did you Dave , regarding the stooges guess.
I will be using the TRA website to determine the increase of the gates and the winner, no appeal, etc...


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Wednesday, 4:30 PM


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

GoneFish'n said:


> Wednesday, 4:30 PM


Roger that, one left


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Wednesday at 6:15 am


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Here Kitty Kitty!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

All guesses are in, let the waiting begin.

Sotexhookset got your guess recorded


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I hate waiting!!! It's the worst part of anything! Especially waiting on my drifting trip! LOL


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

9121SS said:


> I hate waiting!!! It's the worst part of anything! Especially waiting on my drifting trip! LOL


You mean my learning experience LOL!! I played it smart with the pros Guess!!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm headed below dam on a bait run now.
Should be interesting to see what's going on there.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Darn, too late? 
I haven't read all the responses, but my guess is noon today.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> Guess the time *with out going over. *


If this was a "Price is Right" game, I would say NOW! (basically equivalent of a $1 guess) Most if not all guessed too far in the future (went over) in my opinion.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Too late whitebassfisher but you can still be be the one who gets it right.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Of course I did mean the time closes to the increase without going over Donald.
Glad you caught it for me


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Sleeping later today than I ever normally do may have cost me a trip! 

*Who chose today at 4PM?* Most likely winner *IF* there is a winner, I think all went over.....


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I'll take my shot, just to be right for once...Wed 9:00am


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

I knew I should have checked 2 cool this morning. My guess is wendsday @ 5 pm. If i am right can i pot lick ? Lol good luck everyone. I have learned a lot from Shadslinger on drifting.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I have never tried drifting for cats, so I'm definitely looking forward to winning. 

And of course I have the correct guess so all of you may as well give up and go ahead and declare me the winner no sense in prolonging the inevitable!!!!!!!!!!:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Just saw the thread so I', gonna guess just for the sake of playing. With a small chance of rain Wednesday I'm gonna say 4:00pm Wednesday


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Loy, if you have time later, list all the 2Coolers and their guesses that were on time. 
I know my guess was after the guessing was closed. 
But this could be fun to watch!

No change as of noon today.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Wait!!! Its not even close to Marks Deck Boards yet! 131.19 at the dam. Still have some time.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I guess calling Sunbeam might pay off for me!!! LOL Joking that would not be fair!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

fishinganimal said:


> Wait!!! Its not even close to Marks Deck Boards yet! 131.19 at the dam. Still have some time.





fishinganimal said:


> I guess calling Sunbeam might pay off for me!!! LOL Joking that would not be fair!


Good humor!


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

I will have to call in a favor at the TWA and ask them to hold off until 2:18 PM on Weds. I would love to get on some big blue with SS.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

If I am reading between the lines right, *SetDaHook* chose 4PM today?, and has it covered through *sotexhookset* choice at 6:15AM tomorrow morning?


----------



## jsk4224 (Apr 26, 2014)

thursday, 9:10 a.m.


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

Ya'll quit picking on mark. I'm right there with him. Keep that dam open and lake level down. Gets expenses replacing those boathouse boards


----------



## eyef1shin (May 16, 2014)

Kind of related.... there was mention in another post regarding drifting for cats from a reply by SS referring to a "how to" post. Looked through all the threads started by SS and didn't really couldn't find it. Anyone have the link?


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*guess*

Wednesday 0001hrs...


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Wed. as soon as the operator gets to work.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Thursday 11:00 am what a deal hope I win lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Wednesday 9:30am


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Thursday 10:00 AM
1Fisher77316


----------



## hd_gresham (Aug 20, 2015)

Thursday 08:30 AM


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The TRA held off long enough that there will be a winner!
Who will it be?


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

The mayor has spoken. I need to stick to kite flying! LOL


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Got some drum for bait, and my ten cats.
Blue cats are on fire below the dam!
Water stained but still a little clarity to it. A million times better than say mid lake.
The white bass kicked it off about three times and the gulls and Pelicans ganged up good. It could have been anything though, stripers catfish even drum.
I didn't try for them as I was anchored fishing with shad heads on bottom looking for drum.
Only got one, but it's a good size one.
I'll get on my computer and post a picture of the catfish.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

2coolers,...Gary I is out! Sorry Gary I guess you will just to consider buying a trip :>)
That leaves 20 more contestants still in the running.
You guys making late guesses, (anyone after sotexhookset) know now that you better get up early and read your 2cool message board, lol!
You can still win the consultation prize of being right.
The guessing for the trip ended at the bottom of page four.
The guess closest to, but with going over wins.
I pick the winner based on the TRA web site.
Sunbeam, will as mayor, toss out the first cat fish! From Oklahoma!!

Here are some pictures of below the dam today.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

http://www.trinityra.org/

Still holding at 15000


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

How can I bribe the guide into letting me win? Good luck to all. What a great trip.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Aw. . . I misinterpreted the rules regarding "without going over". I was trying to go for the window from 4 pm today to mid-morning tomorrow. Oh well. Hard to argue when it's a free contest. TRA probably won't budge until Thursday anyway. 

SS, you're still the best.


----------



## jlemley (May 24, 2015)

Thursday at 10:00 am


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey (Jun 10, 2015)

Shadslinger, this is such a generous offer! 

Wednesday at 6:00 p.m. (I know my guess doesn't count officially).


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Friday cannot get here soon enough! What a long week this will be.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

still 15000


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Tick tock tick tock................


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Come on 2:18 PM Today I know that TWA is on my side(NoT)


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

I didn't read all the replies and don't know if it's been taken yet, but today (Wednesday) at noon...if it has, disregard my "bet"
snookered


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

THIS MAY BE A WIN WIN FOR SS. The elevation at the dam has not changed since midday yesterday unless the have not updated the site.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

fishinganimal said:


> THIS MAY BE A WIN WIN FOR SS. The elevation at the dam has not changed since midday yesterday unless the have not updated the site.


I think we all agree that SS is a winner, but he is giving away a trip.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Steady, steady, 15000 and steady.
All ready four more to bite the dust.
16 left.
Someone will win.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

"I'll take Friday at noon if its available.
Thanks!"

This is the outside guess, maybe in the running?
Guess who it is.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> Steady, steady, 15000 and steady.
> All ready four more to bite the dust.
> 16 left.
> Someone will win.


Dusting off my cold weather gear and getting my heavier rods ready for them kitty fish :dance:


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Around and round the water flows, when tra opens the gates nobody knows !!!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Thursday 9:15AM.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Friday 8pm


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

Thursday at 11:15am


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

12 contestants left. A steady 15000 at the gates, lake is a little up from this morning.
Riverside is rising a little more, should be soon.

Got my ten cats plus great drifting bait today.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Lake up another.10 wow this is getting to be time for it.


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey (Jun 10, 2015)

THEY HAVE OPENED THE GATES!

Who is the winner???


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey (Jun 10, 2015)

Oops - I was so excited, I didn't notice that you'd started a new thread to announce the winner.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Just curious what time they opened them ? I missed the contest announcement but I guessed Wednesday 4 pm. I'm gonna start checking 2cool with my morning coffee


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

5:00 yesterday


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

This was a very nice gesture of you Captain I hope to book you some day.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

lx22f/c said:


> I knew I should have checked 2 cool this morning. My guess is wendsday @ 5 pm. If i am right can i pot lick ? Lol good luck everyone. I have learned a lot from Shadslinger on drifting.


So basically i got it right but too late to the party!!!! Lol 
Oh well maybe next time.


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey (Jun 10, 2015)

Bragging rights, lx22f/c!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah too bad you were a little late on your guess since it was spot on!
Drifted today hard with only one seven pounder to show for it.
Taking the folks back tomorrow for another chance on the house.


----------

